# What the heck?!



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I was reading a story about a llama who escaped his pen and was tasered by the police. According to the officer, they use the taser because 'llamas aren't domesticated and don't respond to voice commands." If that's true, why do millions of people keep them as pets? And why did my Godmothers llama respond to his name, and know how to lay down when instructed to?

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2013/jun/02/us-llama-on-the-loose/


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

-_-

Llamas are a domesticated animal. They have been for at least 5000 years. I mean, I guess it's justified if the animal was on a rampage and the officer panicked (it's not really everyday you have to retrieve an escaped llama), but the reasoning given was stupid.


----------

